

Ask HN: What browser tabs do you always have open? - matthiaswh

As I settle into more and more of a routine with my daily life working from home, I find that I keep a handful of websites always open in a separate browser window. Right now for me these are:<p>Hootsuite (sometimes Seesmic now)<p>Google Docs<p>Gmail<p>Evernote<p>Wordpress backend (for my WP network)<p>My todo app<p>Pivotal Tracker<p>I'm an avid Chrome user, but I find it is easier to have the tabs preloaded rather than opening the default page and clicking to them from there.
======
ronnier
I can tell you what tab I never leave open, anything that requires me to be
authenticated with Google. I'm probably being paranoid, but I'm afraid to
remain logged in to google in the event that somehow a site would manage to
read the google auth cookie and gain access to my email.

------
andrewjshults
Gmail + Google Apps for frid.ge (these are normally pinned in that order) HN
frid.ge + frid.dev + our staging server assembla (generally the changeset
stream + tickets) My wanna.do list (side project of mine, which also serves as
my todo list)

Also, I generally have the symfony and doctrine documentation open and
sometimes php.net as well

------
ctrand
Always:

gmail, piwik, dealush (my site)

Usually:

localhost:3000, sugarcrm, redmine, basecamp, facebook, twitter (both for work
of course...)

and... HN :D

------
kevinherron
* Gmail

* Google reader

* Company's public forum

* Trac

* Cruise (Continuous Integration)

* Internal wiki

* localhost:8088

------
hasenj
Usually gmail and facebook, and one blank tab.

I don't know why, but I like to have a blank tab :/

------
mindcrime
Stuff I seem to always have open:

GMail

Hacker News

Reddit

Twitter

localhost:8080

------
trickjarrett
Gmail, Workflowy, 30boxes (calendar) -- Those are my staple 3.

------
nano81
Facebook, Gmail, Grooveshark and my site, diPoll

------
kineticac
gmail, news.ycombinator.com, fanvibe.com, localhost:3000, and a million google
search results

------
fezzl
Facebook certainly.

------
veb
phpMyAdmin, GitHub, Google and HN.

------
steveklabnik
* localhost:3000

* localhost:9292

* news.ycombinator.com

* mail.steveklabnik.com

* sometimes localhost:8080

I really need to standardize my development ports.

~~~
whalesalad
vhosts + /etc/hosts ;)

My work projects are blahproject.zg (as I work at a place called ZehnerGroup),
personal projects are blahproject.dev.

BTW, for those interested in my stack (thats what she said?) I run uWSGI
locally right now for all my django stuff, proxied to Nginx. Back in the day
it was apache + mod_python, then apache + mod_wsgi, but I love nginx on my
local laptop as it uses almost zero memory.

~~~
steveklabnik
Yeah, or I could just change my config slightly to make them all on the same
one. I'm never running more than one at a time, so vhosts seems like a bit of
overkill.

